# Window's 2003 SE Slow Upload Speed.



## sp0oon (May 11, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Recently (two weeks ago) I bought a Window's dedicated server. The server is a Intel Celeron 2.53 with 2 GB's or ram and a 500gb hardrive. The server has a 100mbps connection and is running Window's 2003.

I bought this server to upload files over the internet at highspeeds since my home internet connection is only 3mbps. Originally I started out with a linux server and I installed VNC on it.. which worked great and I was uploading files at lightning fast speeds. I use the server to first download the file off file sharing website, then I upload the files to other file sharing websites using the dedicated server.

I decided to upgarde to the window's server so I would have more flexability with programs and what not. Now, here's my problem.. I cannot upload fast at all.. The max I've seen it go is 800kbps which is next to nothing compared to my linux server. My linux server could upload to the same website at 6mbps +.

I'm wondering if there's something I can do to fix this problem. My host has looked into the ports and I believe they even changed the network card, but nothing has changed. It's been like this since I bought it and it's just supper annoying.

Also, if it means anything, with Firefox I can only upload at 156kbps, while with Opera I get around 800kbps.

Any help would be great.
Thank you in advance.

Linux VNC Speed Test: http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee300/sp0oon/speed-1.jpg
Window's Server Speed Test: http://www.speedtest.net/result/477169906.png


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

What do the tracerts from this machine look like? What does the networking information in the task manager on the server look like when your performing the speed test and when your not?

Did they use the same server and just reload the OS? Or was this a replaced server?


----------



## sp0oon (May 11, 2009)

I did a ping test on the site I am trying to upload to and here's the result.

Reply from 216.155.135.202: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=52
Reply from 216.155.135.202: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=52
Reply from 216.155.135.202: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=52
Reply from 216.155.135.202: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=52

I took a screenshot of the network graph when doing the speedtest and here's how it turned out.

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee300/sp0oon/123.jpg

I was uploading at the same time.. I scored much lower then last time on the test with a 5mbps down and 2.5 mbps up.

The server was brand spanking new, just assembled.

Any help would be great as I'm really getting tired of this stupid problem.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

tracerts can give you more information but the ping replies seem to be low. The host has verified they did not put any kind of limitations on the upload speeds? The fact your not even hitting 15% of your bandwidth on the NIC really means your server and your nic are probably not the limiting factors. Does the host havea requirement for the servers nic to have specific NIC settings E.G. Hardcoding them instead of leaving them to auto or something that may cause this?


----------



## sp0oon (May 11, 2009)

Alright so I've spoke to my host and they said that the NIC card is set to Auto currently. I also got them to run a few tracert's to the sites I work with and they said that there doesnt seem to be any issues wiht the conenctions.

We also did some testing with FTP as the process and its getting upload speed of 5.0 MB/s. I know thats no 20 mb/s or 100 but with an FTP process its never for sure going to max out.So it seems that when using a FTP protocol it works fine?

This problem is really starting to pick me.. I've been trying to fix this issue for some time now. It's kind of a wast when you can't use a machine to it's full potential. 

Let me know what else I can check or try. Thanks!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I donno 5.0 MB is only a little over 1/2 of what you were getting. I'ld hardly classify this as okay....

your megabits should be about 74.4921875 or 9.3115234375.

When you did the FTP test were you watching the network monitoring display in task manager to see how much of the "pipe" you were using? If the FTP was uploading at 5.0 and there was only 50% network utilization I would think it definitely is only HTTP related...


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Have you tried updating the NIC drivers?


----------



## sp0oon (May 11, 2009)

Here's the results from the FTP test.

I took a screen shot of the graph: http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee300/sp0oon/12345.gif

The drivers for the NIC card should be up to date. This isn't our card, we had to buy it from the datacenter when we asked the techs to replace the network card that came with the machine. So I will have to have then run updates.

So, what should I do from here? I am getting my techs to check to make sure everything is upto date.

Thanks!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Was that 0% WHILE the ftp was transferring?????? Or was it just before you started the ftp transer? I can't tell because your network monitor has no time stamp and your FTP does not show the time it was intiated... just that its been going for a minute+ (this is kind of blocked by the network monitor. If that 0% is when your connected and transferring something is definitely wrong.

BTW you may want to edit the IP out of the photobucket picture.

The tracert I took back was fine through mci servers but then it hit a few IPs that just started my timeout spiral. So I am pretty sure the connection up to MCI was fine.

Have you tried doing some tracerts from the server to where your FTPing to and seeing how those all look?


----------



## sp0oon (May 11, 2009)

When the transffer was at 0 % nothing was running. That % of usage, was mid way through the transfer of the file.



> Have you tried doing some tracerts from the server to where your FTPing to and seeing how those all look?


No we haven't done that. This problem has to be more easy to solve...


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

The problem is with hosted servers and the fact you only have access to the server itself and can't look at ANYTHING else it isn't really easy to solve at all. your FTP as you said you started it it did almost peak your entire 100% network utilization for a bit... this makes me wonder if there may be something throttling it. but that gets you into the hosted server "cloud"


----------



## sp0oon (May 11, 2009)

Well, the problem is still lingering.. My host things that it could be related to high CPU usage. Could this be the cause of the problem?

Does anyone have any other things I can try?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you been monitoring the CPU use? This can be the case but the way you were mentioniong things you mainly use it for transffers so CPU shouldn't be a factor. Also Is this a CPU on a dedicated server or a virtualized server?


----------

